# Sentiero della Pace mit ULP Bike



## przybo (14. August 2006)

Hallo Alpinisten!
Wer ist die Tour "Sentiero della Pace" mit ULP Bikes schon gefahren
und kann mir seine Eindrücke schildern??
Vielleicht hat auch jemand einen Reisebericht verfasst oder Bilder online gestellt. 
Bin dankbar für jegliche Info. 

Gruss
Przybo


----------



## Peter Gun (24. August 2006)

Hi Przybo!

Suche auch noch Berichte über den Sentiero!

Vielleicht sieht ma sich ja mal aufm Trail?

Keep on riding

Peter Gun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2006)

Im Reisebereich hätte die Frage eine größere Chance beantwortet zu werden.


----------



## przybo (31. August 2006)

ja,ja.................
thema verfehlt, dachte halt ist ein event........ ;o)
@peter: wirdst mich bestimmt sehen, leider nur von hinten........


----------



## mn0172 (5. September 2006)

Hi,
(irgendwie hat mein erster Versuch nicht geklappt...)

ich bin heuer im Juli mitgefahren. Es hat riesen Spaß bemacht und die Landschaft ist unbeschreiblich. Das geschichtliche Hintergrundwissen kommt auch nicht zu kurz.

Wir sind an einigen Forts vorbeigekommen und haben das ex-Forte Belvedere besichtigt. Die Eindrücke sind schwer zu beschreiben, es macht in jedem Fall nachdenklich, unter welchen Bedingungen damals gehaust, getötet und gestorben wurde. Wer weiß schon, dass die Österreicher in den Marmolada-Gletscher eine Stadt für 5000-7000 Soldaten gebaut haben und heute die Überreste unten rauskommen???

Man ist viel auf Wegen unterwegs, die im 1.WK als Versorgungsstrassen etc. gebaut wurden.  Ansonsten wird auch viel auf Trails gefahren, die teilweise fahrtechnisch nicht ohne sind.

Soweit ich weiß hat der Guide (Matthias) die Tour geplant und entworfen. Er hat auch auf das Kulinarische Wert gelegt, d.h. er kennt überall Lokalitäten (gemütliche Hütten, Almen etc.) an denen man ausgezeichnet, reichlich und günstig essen kann.

Die Hotels und Hütten, in denen übernachtet wird, sind -für den Preis- ganz gut. Da gibt es auch andere Beispiele!

Um auch was Negatives zu schreiben: Das Wetter war größtenteils besch.....

Falls Du noch mehr Infos, Fotos etc. brauchst, schick mir bitte eine PN.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MATTESM (19. September 2006)

schau mal in den link unten... da gibts ein kurzes filmchen zur tour... nähere info pm an mich...

beste grüße

..m..


----------



## przybo (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

also mein Kommentar " ganz großes Kino ".

@Mathias: Tolle Tour, traumhafte Kulisse, geile Trails gepaart mit feiner     Italienische Küche. Bestnote und Gruß an das restliche ULP Team.

@Michael: Danke für dein Angebot, sind die September Tour gefahren, leider bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.

@Peter: Wird schon wieder.


----------



## MATTESM (8. Dezember 2006)

...und an dem septemberfilm schneide ich grad... 4 stunden material und fast keine wolke... kann noch dauern bis ich das auf eine knappe halbe stunde zusammengedampft habe...

..m..

p.s. wer schiebt diesen fred endlich ins reise-forum...?


----------

